# Hdmi connections



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

K gang I was gifted a new Sony blu ray player and it only has a hdmi output for video Iam using a older tube tv that has either coaxial cable or three plug video hook up how do I make this work? And please don't tell me to buy a new tv thanks Alan


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

bigalsaudio said:


> K gang I was gifted a new Sony blu ray player and it only has a hdmi output for video Iam using a older tube tv that has either coaxial cable or three plug video hook up how do I make this work? And please don't tell me to buy a new tv thanks Alan


what type of 3 plug video hook up? red white and yellow? or Blue green and red... if you have the latter you CAN use an HDMI to Component switch but you lose 1080p "ability" (it'll only output in 1080i... also does your Blu-ray player have any audio outs? many of the newer ones ONLY output via HDMI... what's the model number of the player?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike is correct, hopefully you have the component (Red, Blue, Green) inputs on the TV or sadly you wont have any real choice but to replace the TV if you want to use the bluray player.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Yellow red and white it also has a coaxial audio output as well


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are only audio left and right and composite video (HDMI does not support this) Unfortunately HDMI does not allow the video to be down converted and will actually shut off the signal if it does not detect the "handshake" between devices.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bigalsaudio said:


> And please don't tell me to buy a new tv


Happy to comply! You can instead buy a used blu-ray player from ebay or Craiglist. Older models had analog RCA video outputs. Be sure and get one that has a YELLOW video jack, as that is the only kind you can use with your TV.

The downside, as Tony mentioned, is that you won’t be getting a high definition picture from the yellow video output, but that’s not a big problem as your TV isn’t hi def anyway.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Someone said they make a convertor box that will work is that true?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The good "converter boxes" cost as much as a new 40" TV so not a viable option. Cheap ones usually do not work because of the HDMI handshake issues.
As Wayne said your only other option is to get an older Bluray player that still has a composite out (the yellow connector)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sadly it's either new TV or track down an old old blu-ray player that had the composite video connections although those are few and far between. a converter box for composite is almost as expensive as the TV...


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks gang guess it sets till I get a new tv


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry for the bad news


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

happens thanks gang


----------

